# Toddler fell on bump!



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry to bother you, I know you are both very busy but earlier this evening I was laid on the bed while DH dried and dressed Zak for bed, he was his usual giddy self and was dropping back onto his bottom onto the bed, all was fine as he wasn't any where near but he lost his balance and dropped all his weight (although he is only dinky at just over 2 stone) onto my bump. He fell onto the top of bump though, just under my boobs (I am carrying quite high this time) but since it happened my bump seems VERY tight!! It did wind me as well but that seems to have eased off now though. I'm not particularly in pain as such but it is very uncomfortable though. 

I have felt the baby move since it happened and currently baby has got hiccups   so I'm not really worried but just wondered what you thought.

Many thanks to you both for doing such a grand job  

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S I am Rhesus Neg too, is there any need for me to go into hospital to have an anti-d injection because of this too?? (I had my last one on the 20th when I was 28+3)


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think the biggest problem is most likely to be a bit of bruising, where your muscles have been stretched.  As long as the movements are ok, there isn't anything to be concerned about.  There isn't any need to have anti-D due to this,

Hope he's a bit gentler tonight for you!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

